# Tbilisi



## ivanita (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello everybody.
Thank god some pics of Tbilisi 
Can you guys please post more???and more??
Thank you StormShadow! I appreciate it.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Tbilisi looks charming!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tbilisi looks great


----------



## unixer (Feb 10, 2007)

where is the famous underground printing shop located? any pictures?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds very interesting... ^^


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice city.


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

http://crisisingeorgia.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/p8100157.jpg


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Tbilisi*










































































*Rustaveli Avenue in Tbilisi*




























Source: Flickr.com


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ First of all, upload yoor photos in photobucket, or tinypic etc. Second take the url of each photo and with IMG code, post them here...
examble:









Very nice photos of Tbilisi @Galandar :cheers:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Galandar. :cheers:


----------



## Azakazan (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Azakazan (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Shmack (Oct 17, 2007)

Galandar said:


> *Tbilisi*


I wonder if the banks are armored in some way or they are safe enough...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looks like rocky wall to me...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Charming city ... interesting history. :cheers1:


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah the views of my city is very itneresting and beautiful but living in this city is awfull because of jams traffic the whole city is parking. lost sof cars ugly marshutkas and awfull buses. 


We don't have anymore trams and trolleybuses I miss them so much,


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Tblisi has great scenery.


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Tblisi (Tiflis) looks great.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Tramwayman said:


> Yeah the views of my city is very itneresting and beautiful but living in this city is awfull because of jams traffic the whole city is parking. lost sof cars ugly marshutkas and awfull buses.
> 
> 
> We don't have anymore trams and trolleybuses I miss them so much,


That's a real shame, when did they get rid of the trams and trolleybuses in Tbilisi?


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

in 4 december 2006 trams and trolleys were closed forever. The biggest mistake of all times.

after soviet times trams and trolleys of tbilisi constantly reduced to get rid of them to gain money from tracks and wires to put in service city mafia marshutkas (minibuses) and new city mafia is buses awfull buses.
whoe city is polluted 93%.

I want to get out of here and live somwhere in Prague maybe.


My unckle was tram driver for 25 years. till the end 4 december of 2006. I raised in two steps from tram depot my house was there and love them so much since childhood know everything aboput trams.

but now we don;t have them they were in bad condition but that's not rreason to shut down they just shiut it down to give free parade to buses adn marshutkas.

they say that trams and trolleys are archaic and nowone rides them in whole world so sshame of aour city council fuuuuu.

liyng to people this way like we don;t know what people ride and build in other countries.

our poor trams at the end there was only one line 12 km long and 15 tram vagons. they were scrapped in march of 2008 after staing in depot for more then years.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

city concilium didn't want to repair tram tracks and wires they were alraady 45 years old in very bad condition. trams caused vibrations, already, the vagons were 16-18 years old soviet type tramcars.

KTM-5A model.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/КТМ-5


Tbilissi tram system was 134 km long. vut from 1980's it was constantly reducing. for being replaced bvy marshutkas city mafia which are commercial.so now we dont have them I miss our tramcar number 189 vagon, it came in Tbilisi in 1991 and my uncle was it's driver from 1991 to 2006 it was inv ery good condition we were looking after it very much but now it's scrapped as the others and we only have bunch of remaining old rails in streets that's what indicates that in Tbilisi in past were trams.



This are pioctures of my vagon. it was 16 years old by that time.
http://stts.mosfont.ru/vehicle/15576/


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

2003.










2007 already scrapped









the same vagon in 2003









2003









2007


























2003









2007










1999













This vagons are already withdrawn in 2007 they stood two row 8 vagons each side in depot adn waiting to be scrapped after an year an half. they looked so poor.










2004









the same vagon in 2006




























THIS ARE MARSHUTKAS






















































































































































































































TO SAY THE TRUTH NOW EVERYTHING LOOKS SO SAD WITHOUT TRAMS THE RAILS LEFT IN SOME PLACES AND SOME WIRE HOLDERS WELL IT'S VERY SAID THERE ARE NO TRAMS ANYMORE.





















































































I HAVE MUCH MORE PICTURES


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Tramwayman said:


> in 4 december 2006 trams and trolleys were closed forever. The biggest mistake of all times.
> 
> after soviet times trams and trolleys of tbilisi constantly reduced to get rid of them to gain money from tracks and wires to put in service city mafia marshutkas (minibuses) and new city mafia is buses awfull buses.
> whoe city is polluted 93%.
> ...





Tramwayman said:


> city concilium didn't want to repair tram tracks and wires they were alraady 45 years old in very bad condition. trams caused vibrations, already, the vagons were 16-18 years old soviet type tramcars.
> 
> KTM-5A model.
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/КТМ-5
> ...


It's really sad to see the way the trams/trolleybuses were allowed to fall into such disrepair.. and then scrapping them altogether. And then leaving some of the rail tracks in place makes it even worse. I hate to see such things happen because it feels like they have not only removed the trams/trolleybuses but also a way of life for many people. They [trams/trolleybuses] have a lot of character and add much beauty to any city, so it's a real pity to see them gone... 

Thx for all the great info and photos. By all means, if you have more photos then post them. I'd like to see them. :cheers1:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

I find trolleybus lines useless but cancelation of tram lines made me sad too. They will realize what a big mistake they did when traffic and public transportation will get out of the control. I hope they don't rip out tram lines and leave them maybe trams can start to operate again after some modernization works in the future.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Nothing about modernization is possible this tracks are 45 years old laid with very old method they're in super bad condition like hell. trams were bumping on them like horse cabby on village road. well not in all parts of the city it was like this.
in suburbs rails and catenary was in some places much better. till the end trams maximum operational speed was 60-70 km/h even on those rails. this tramcars are very good technicaly. in past in 1980'th in 1982 first arrived this types of trams until 1991 when soviet union was divided. our vagon 189 was pre-last. there was also 190. you see it on picture .


here in Tbilisi trams never made jams they just got rid of them because they didn't want to repair anything, it as just very conveninet for our government to gain money from rails and catenary and vagons then modernize them. so it's just disgusting here. 


This remain rails on rods are depressing when I pass next to them I feel bad and sad. like something very special for me since childhood is laid there cowered with dirt mud and grass and that trams will never run on them anymore.

when this vagons were new and the rails and catenary was normal till 1993-1997 we rode on them like 80-90 km/h competing with every bus. 

Can you imagine tram bounsing on that rails like a toy and making noize and vibration. 

Now sit and imagine tram iron wheels jumping from one rail onto another rail and rails are from metal well metal wheelsjumping on them causes noise and vibration destrois asphalt and building foundations slowly but destroys.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

THIS IS MAP OF TBILIIS TRAM LINES OF ALL TIMES WELL THERE ARE A FIEW MISTAKES IN CITY CENTER BUT THEN I'LL POST CORRECTED MAP CLICK ON IT TO OPEN IT'S BIG


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

why u put all this shit photos of tramways. put other pictures of Tbilisi but not this shit man.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

It is very sad to see how the transportation system of the whole city has been changed, but what is a sense to put all those pictures of all trams and speak about the same thing over and over?!
Besides, man in your profile it says you are from Tbilisi, so I wish you put some nice pictures from Tbilisi instead of putting all those old pictures of the trams.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

reality bites you see only beautiful pics nothing more in spite of this the city is a shit big huge shit and nothing more because we want to breathe.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*Images by Fluffy Loris*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! A very interesting city!


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

Nutsubidze is pain of tbilisi ....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city of Tbilisi its really very nice indeed...


----------



## cracow_24 (Sep 23, 2010)

Tibilisi has a big capability to be great city. Nice city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any updated photos from Tbilisi?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, that thread doesn't update so often...
I love Tbilisi and its rich history and unique architecture.

Im really glad that Old Tbilisi is reconstructing
And why there are no photos with that new Mtkvari Bridge.
Thats so stunning


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Tiflis Cumhuriyet Meydanı / Tblisi Republic Square by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

I noticed the discussion of "obsolete Tbilisi rubbished trams", and i am curious why anybody may think that those rubbish trams with rails needed to be reconstructed?? those soviet period trams with its rails had to be turned to the big iron rubbish bin , that is what happened.. nowadays our government is implementing project of new tram system in Tbilisi, so the people from tbilisi who spoke, that they just seek for money and do not restored old tram systems because they don't wanted to spend money, they are just angry people who can't think properly..


----------

